# Sushi



## salt and pepper (Sep 20, 2014)

[/IMG]


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 20, 2014)

Looks beautiful, what all is on there?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 20, 2014)

Very nice, Joey.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 20, 2014)

mmmm, i want sushi now. some of my favourite pieces: ebi, saba, masago/tobiko, and i can't tell if that's tai or hamachi on the top (with the red powder), and maybe sake or toro on the bottom. i can't tell from the pic.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 20, 2014)

Lovely, still can't believe you can get such nice seafood in Montana!


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 20, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Looks beautiful, what all is on there?



        Top center is cod w/ togarashi, bottom center is fresh tuna, center is tobiko (flying fish row) pressed banito,shrimp, the red is kamaboko (steamed fish cake).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks Joey!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 20, 2014)

that's bonito, not mackerel?


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 20, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Lovely, still can't believe you can get such nice seafood in Montana!



I don't know if this is where Joey gets his fish, but flash-freezing on the boat and air freight can accomplish amazing feats these days 

http://www.montanafishcompany.com/


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 20, 2014)

Beautiful sushi platter  Bet it was delicious.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 20, 2014)

all sushi fish is deep frozen, so it can be available just about anywhere nowadays.

in fact, the best sushi is a couple of days old after being defrosted.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 20, 2014)

That's what I thought. Thanks for the confirmation


----------



## buckytom (Sep 20, 2014)

if it wasn't mackerel, i wonder if the bonito was cured? i've caught and cleaned bonito before and it has a really deep red flesh.

but i'm giuessing it spoils quickly so it's probably been vinegared to give it a longer defrosted life.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 21, 2014)

Very nice sushi presentation!

Restaurant Depot sells frozen, pre-sliced fish and shrimp for assembling sushi.  All you need to do is make your own sushi rice.


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 21, 2014)

Sorry, my mistake it's marinated Mackerel.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 21, 2014)

WOW! 
I could go for some of that,
S&P did you make this platter yourself?


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 21, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> WOW!
> I could go for some of that,
> S&P did you make this platter yourself?


  Yes!


----------



## Kathleen (Sep 21, 2014)

It's a beautiful presentation and looks absolutely delicious!  Awesome job!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 21, 2014)

my husband _loves_ kamaboko

where do you find it?

I make up pupu platters for our evening snacks
many times that are Oriental in flavor

I wish that I could find good fish here
in the middle of the desert and make poke, but
almost every store that carries fish,
I walk straight back out... when you can smell
fish as the doors open, EWW!  
I can find alot of the other goodies, 
mostly in the big city of Phoenix

can't wait to make our pilgrimage back home,
that will be an eating la-la-palooza!
on our last trip, we went to the Fish Aution
down on pier 38, now that's fresh fish!


----------



## roadfix (Sep 21, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> my husband _loves_ kamaboko



I used to collect those little wooden planks they used to come with.


----------



## Souschef (Sep 21, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Lovely, still can't believe you can get such nice seafood in Montana!



I was in Durango , Colorado on a train trip and found a great sushi bar there.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 21, 2014)

Souschef said:


> I was in Durango , Colorado on a train trip and found a great sushi bar there.



Sushi? in Durango? Do tell, DH and I go there often to visit
Mr&Mrs Chey-friend, she never mentioned sushi before.
We did try Rice Monkey, FABULOUS!
We hope to go again soon, so dining advice is always welcome Steve.


----------



## spork (Sep 22, 2014)

Souschef said:


> I was in Durango , Colorado on a train trip and found a great sushi bar there.



Let me guess.  East by Southwest.
Sushi is good.  Long list of sochu, including wines with unfiltered koji mother.  Interior is a bit too "art deco + nature" for me, but Durango is a terrific town and whether by rail or road, a gateway to Rocky Mountain paradise.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 22, 2014)

Well, hi Spork!  Nice to see you again!


----------



## spork (Sep 22, 2014)

woof woof, dawg!  A new mac, the smell of sushi, & the fellowship of foodies.


----------



## spork (Sep 22, 2014)

roadfix said:


> I used to collect those little wooden planks they used to come with.



For real, roadfix?  re-cycling the kamaboko planks for your smoker?


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 23, 2014)

Joey....what a beautiful plate of sushi!


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 23, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> Joey....what a beautiful plate of sushi!


                 Thank's Cheryl. As I was making it. I forgot to make the rolled sushi, so I added it later after the 1st pic was taken. Here is the pic with rolled soft shell crab and tuna.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## buckytom (Sep 23, 2014)

how many people got to enjoy that beautiful plate?

looks like it could easily feed 3 or 4 people.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 23, 2014)

3-4 people, HA!
Add a bowl of Miso soup, some edamame and karaage chicken
and that's dinner for me and Mister K~Couple


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 23, 2014)

I think it would be just enough for me as a snack


----------



## spork (Sep 23, 2014)

Colorful spread, SnP.  Looks like the saba, pickled mackerel, is box-pressed sushi layered with maybe nori seaweed.  Yum, love it!  All I need now is good shoyu & a big dollop of wasabi.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 23, 2014)

All I need is a pitcher of beer with that platter.


----------



## spork (Sep 23, 2014)

I have dubs on the makizushi with soft-shelled crab.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 23, 2014)

i see around 40 pieces there.

has anyone ever really eaten that much sushi in one sitting?

i did, once. it was at an all you can eat place.

i walked out feeling like a pigeon on the steps of a church after a wedding.


----------

